# Show us your rainbow (variegated colors)



## gagesmom

I will admit I do like the variegated yarns too...


----------



## ohsusana

This is a little set I recently made. I am going to make some matching bootees next.


----------



## mzmom1

These are all as cute as can be! What stitch is that on the crib blanket? So lacey and pretty.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty

Oh my! Such pretty colors and a lot of love (at least of knitting) went into that batch of work! 

I love my ombres and my self-striping yarns. Changing colors sure does break the roll when knitting, doesn't it? 

It's all lovely.


----------



## Dlclose

Made a ton of hat and scarf sets for Christmas. For the college kids I worked with at camp last summer. Sent them off without photographing them. Sorry.


----------



## rujam

Boy o boy, you have been busy. Lovely work. I too like variegated yarns.


----------



## Arstriker

Thought I'd go blind crocheting this but its what my 16 year old niece handed me and said "hat please " such a difficult age to please so I got to work. She loves it


----------



## suzy-kate

Knitting GS Ethan a sleeveless sweater, he chose the colour, wanted the same as his brothers blanket.


----------



## beanscene

A little ruffle top


----------



## gagesmom

I am definately over the rainbow with all these posts. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast

My rainbow!!


----------



## edithann

Here are a few of mine...


----------



## missmolly

Such beautiful colours in all your variegated projects :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Here are a couple of mine


----------



## shirley323759

I just love pink.
I haven't got any pics but I love looking at everyone elses


----------



## tinam

A couple of rainbow sort of blankets, the first one i've posted recently....


----------



## EJS

rainbows....


----------



## Whitwillhands

My rainbows


----------



## Blumoon

I love rainbows! I knitted this months ago and still need to block it.


----------



## nanciann

I have only one...Shalom Cardigan found on Ravelry.


----------



## janwalla

The only truly rainbow one was the wingspan i did in a workshop on here, the other my ASJ variagated yarn (noro) again a workshop on here. I love this forum!!!


----------



## Typsknits

My rainbow colours! I am so loving seeing all of these different colours in everyones projects!


----------



## mollyannhad

some of my scarves


----------



## kmansker

missmolly said:


> Such beautiful colours in all your variegated projects :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Here are a couple of mine


These are all adorable.


----------



## olithia

entrelac set.


----------



## TammyK

Already posted in the purple thread, but...

Baby Surprise Jacket


----------



## TammyK

Previously posted in the red thread...

Baby Set (jacket, booties & mittens)


----------



## TammyK

Baby blankets (info)


----------



## Linday

All the knitted things are so pretty. I love self striping and variegated yarn. It is always a surprise.


----------



## TammyK

baby hats


----------



## TammyK

more baby hats


----------



## TammyK

baby blanket


----------



## TammyK

wrist warmers


----------



## Grammax8

\]


----------



## mathwizard

Such beautiful knitting and crocheting. My contribution with varigated and solid colors.


----------



## Grammax8

Beautiful array of projects....well done all.


----------



## mrsdroof

I didn't realise I had a "thing" for variegated yarn until I packed up some goods for my grandies school fair...36 of 39 were variegated!!!
I have really enjoyed all of the colour threads of the past few days.


----------



## SouthernGirl

Beautiful idea for a topic.


----------



## knezmom

Just finished this sock yesterday. Second sock only needs the ribbing.


----------



## kmangal16

gagesmom said:


> I will admit I do like the variegated yarns too...


One of my rainbows.


----------



## fatkitty

Wow! I have some variegated yarn and hadn't found anything I wanted to use it for. I think I now have plenty of ideas thanks to all you lovely people!


----------



## fatkitty

kmangal16 said:


> One of my rainbows.


This is beautiful work, would there be a pattern you could share?


----------



## kmangal16

fatkitty said:


> This is beautiful work, would there be a pattern you could share?[/quote
> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your comment. The pattern was from an old booklet that I purchased through ebay a few years ago.
> 
> It is Sirdar Baby in Aran. No.225 and the pattern is design C.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Sheila


----------



## ohsusana

kmangal16 said:


> One of my rainbows.


Beautiful little jacket. I love the style and the colours of the yarn. It looks so snuggly and warm.


----------



## Brooklyn

TammyK,I love all your hats!


----------



## gagesmom

I am so happy to see all these fantastic projects. Thank you all for sharing and keep on posting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fatkitty

kmangal16 said:


> fatkitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is beautiful work, would there be a pattern you could share?[/quote
> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your comment. The pattern was from an old booklet that I purchased through ebay a few years ago.
> 
> It is Sirdar Baby in Aran. No.225 and the pattern is design C.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I will have a look for it
Click to expand...


----------



## Glenlady

tinam said:


> A couple of rainbow sort of blankets, the first one i've posted recently....


I love the edging on the last blanket --the orange yellow and blue, what stitch do you use to make it so neat please-- Jan


----------



## Sammi

Goodness, how do you ladies manage to sleep at nite with all those colors roaming around in your head? How wonderful and how exciting to work with, cheers up a gray day for sure.


----------



## JoRae

Wow! So many lovelies.


----------



## mwilsonmd

My new spring sweater made with Drops 113-33 pattern with Peaches & Creme colorway.


----------



## Lafemmefran

Scarf I made for my sister.


----------



## missmolly

I am loving all these photos :thumbup:
You seem to have much nicer variegated yarn in the US than in the UK! ;-)


----------



## bhanumathy

Wonderful creations. Love the colors!


----------



## debsu

Beautiful work and beautiful yarn!


----------



## busycrafter

a few things.


----------



## SYAPJR

My, oh, My! Such a beautiful collection of amazing rainbows, each one is so special. What a show of the talented KP forum members! Thank you all for sharing your amazing work.


----------



## Ms.N

May I have the pattern please for the dish towels.do you know of a pattern for crochet I can't tell if they are knitted I prefer to crochet
Thanks
Msn


----------



## MzBarnz

Here's a few of my multi-color items!


----------



## MzBarnz

I love this idea of the specific color pics!! Everyone's items are fantastic! Thank you sharing!!!


----------



## RavinRed

many colors


----------



## MrsO

Variegated yarn is my favorite!


----------



## 33141

Such beautiful knitting. I'm including a few photos of some of my variegated projects. My favorite is the first one, which was a Spectra Shawl I made for my friend's 91 year old Mom, Violet. I'm thankful I set my other WIPs aside and finished this as she passed away about 8 months later. The bear sweater was for the charity our guild supports and the Edgar scarf was gifted to a long time family friend after her husband died in an accidental drowning.


----------



## Grandma11

Love them all


----------



## Nana5

gagesmom....great work as always, love seeing what you have knitted. Especially loved the bows, thank you for giving the names as I just had a GGD and her Mom loves to use bows on her. You graciously put the name of the bows above the picture and I was able to look them up on the web and get the pattern....you are awesome!


----------



## TammyK

SouthernGirl said:


> Beautiful idea for a topic.


Lovely scarf. Beautiful model.


----------



## knovice knitter

I'll jump right in


----------



## Nonan

Everyone is soooooo talented. I need to get started for Christmas.


----------



## tookie

Beautiful projects, all of them.


----------



## knitwit549

I like verigated yarns, here's mine


----------



## jomacoy

Thanks to every one for posting their Rainbows. I have enjoyed all of the posts on colors. Will post some of mine when I can get pictures.


----------



## Puppies101

I hope this works. This is the first time I have posted a picture of anything I've done. I purchased 2 bags of small lots of variegated yarn and this is what I came up with. A throw for myself for the winter while watching television.


----------



## medtrans56

What pattern did you use to make the dish towels and clothes?


----------



## Sunshine Knitter

Sweater Coat


----------



## gagesmom

I got it from plymouth yarns.(dishcloth and towel sets pattern)


----------



## libra59_1

I just can't pick a favorite! Everything is absolutely beautiful, in style, color and creativity!


----------



## mungie32

Dlclose said:


> Made a ton of hat and scarf sets for Christmas. For the college kids I worked with at camp last summer. Sent them off without photographing them. Sorry.


Here is a picture of a scarf and headband set I made for my great granddaughter, who is my model. Hope it comes through okay.


----------



## mungie32

mungie32 said:


> Here is a picture of a scarf and headband set I made for my great granddaughter, who is my model. Hope it comes through okay.


Don't know why the picture came out so small and sideways. Sorry, I'm new to this picture thingie.


----------



## mungie32

edithann said:


> Here are a few of mine...


Love your shawls. They are gorgeous.


----------



## helenlou

Couple of things done in the past.


----------



## Vole61

missmolly said:


> I am loving all these photos :thumbup:
> You seem to have much nicer variegated yarn in the US than in the UK! ;-)


Just what I was thinking, how I wish we could obtain some of them. This topic has confirmed that this is certainly my favourite kind of wool


----------



## workwidow

Just love it. Is your blanket knitted? If so, could I have a copy?


----------



## Byrdgal

All of these are beautiful---nice knitting, colors, etc.!!!!! Thanks.


----------



## Knitnutty

I love all of these. All are so beautiful. So many I liked and would have loved the pattern names. Beautiful colors.


----------



## mungie32

helenlou said:


> Couple of things done in the past.


Such a little cutie, and I love the little sweater/hat outfit. The little one sure looks like Dad !!


----------



## kimmyz

Variegated yarns are definitely my favorites. Here are just a few.

Leaf Baby Cardigan:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/leaf-pattern-set

Estonian Patterned Baby Cardigan:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/silver-cardigan-2

Heart Scarf (Pattern is not for steeking. I don't recommend steeking, even though I did it on this project.):

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/heart-scarf-3

Matching "Heart Hat":

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/heart-hats-beanie-and-slouchy-2

Butterfly Stitch Pullover and Stocking Cap for my Grandnephew:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/bunny-hop-butterfly-stitch-baby-pullover

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/hat-for-all-ages

Stocking Hat and Scarf for Denny:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/stocking-hat

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/reversible-scarf

Raggedy Andy Hat for Denny:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/raggedy-andy-hat

Arctic Anemone Hat and Gloves for Me:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/anemone-hats-2

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/anemone-gloves

Everyday Anemone Hat and Matching Accordion Scarf for Me:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/anemone-hats

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/accordion-scarf-with-tendril-tassels

Ponytail Hat for my niece:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/ponytail-cap-free-pattern


----------



## kmangal16

helenlou said:


> Couple of things done in the past.


Beautiful. I love the sweater and hat on the gorgeous baby.


----------



## kimmyz

TammyK said:


> more baby hats


 Your hats are FANTASTIC!


----------



## TammyK

kimmyz said:


> Your hats are FANTASTIC!


Thanks! A lot of them are made with random yarn scraps. As long as they are the same fiber and weight and the colors don't clash too badly you can make just about anything work. My mother always makes fun of me when she sees me saving two yards of this and five yards of that when she would just throw them away, and then I'll use the straggly bits in a baby hat and she's amazed at what I produce. :lol:


----------



## run4fittness

Wow! I have so much variegated stuff! I will put up these few for now!

Have a beautiful day!

JanetLee


----------



## mmccamant

socks, rayon chenille scarf, Lamia shawl: looking through my photos makes me realize I gravitate more to variegated yarns than plain colors.


----------



## ohsusana

Sunshine Knitter said:


> Sweater Coat


Love the sweater coat. Winter in Australia now and that jacket would be ideal.


----------



## Andaia

I am always buying rainbow yarn, I have so much more than ill ever be able to use!!


----------



## edithann

mungie32 said:


> Love your shawls. They are gorgeous.


Thanks sooo much!


----------



## rujam

Beautiful work and models. What does steeking mean please?


----------



## maryjaye

Typsknits said:


> My rainbow colours! I am so loving seeing all of these different colours in everyones projects!


I love your plump little dolls! Can you share a pattern source?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## emuears

Man you ladies are clever, do you ever have time to do housework? I find by the time I spend time here are doing my chores I don' t have a lot of time to knit. I think I will have to get my priorities right LOL


----------



## Mary Diaz

Rainbow shawl


----------



## yogandi

beautiful works!


----------



## Wandalea

Prism Scarf. Trying to get the photo to work.


----------



## vegasmeme

TammyK said:


> more baby hats


Love your baby hats. Great patterns and colors.


----------



## Wandalea

Rainbow yarn is my favorite too. Here is my Prism Cape. Your creations are wonderful. I get so much inspiration here.


----------



## knitterlin

Where to begin???


----------



## yeddie52

I am speechless - each project is so much fun to see. I am going to bookmark this page just for inspiration. Well done all!


----------



## Revan

Love all of your projects, great beautiful colors and designs! It is great all of you showing your knitting/crochet.


----------



## pjstitches

Naneast said:


> My rainbow!!


Hi, Naneast!
Absolutely beautiful treasures! I very much admire your knitting.
Is the jacket from one of the Workshops? Especially lovely.
Thank you so much for sharing your "stuff"! pj


----------



## run4fittness

I think it is safe to say we all really "like" variegated yarn! Such beautiful colors and fabulous projects!


----------



## gagesmom

I looooooooooooooove variegated yarns. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann

Another Shawl


----------



## ohsusana

edithann said:


> Another Shawl


Oh Edithann, that shawl is just STUNNING. It looks a million dollars, especially with the gorgeous brooch.


----------



## kmangal16

emuears said:


> Man you ladies are clever, do you ever have time to do housework? I find by the time I spend time here are doing my chores I don' t have a lot of time to knit. I think I will have to get my priorities right LOL


Ahem!!! What is housework? LOL


----------



## Mary Cardiff

One of mine


----------



## edithann

ohsusana said:


> Oh Edithann, that shawl is just STUNNING. It looks a million dollars, especially with the gorgeous brooch.


Thanks Ohsusana, you made my morning! This was an easy shawl to knit. Sorry that the picture came out so large and was a little blurry. I love pins and wear them a lot, especially with my shawls. Have a wonderful day!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## gagesmom

kmangal16 said:


> Ahem!!! What is housework? LOL


Agreed! Isn't that a dirty word? lol


----------



## Sunshine Knitter

Crocheted Jewelry


----------



## Moisey

Varigated yarn: Crocheted Baby's Bonnet & Booties.


----------



## bebblady

edithann, is there a pattern you can share for your "back of shawl" picture? It is lovely!


----------



## edithann

bebblady said:


> edithann, is there a pattern you can share for your "back of shawl" picture? It is lovely!


Hi Bebblady, thank you. I just PM'd you..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## dshorty57

I love all the colors you've chosen - love everything!!


----------



## dshorty57

kimmyz said:


> Variegated yarns are definitely my favorites. Here are just a few.
> 
> Leaf Baby Cardigan:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/leaf-pattern-set
> 
> Estonian Patterned Baby Cardigan:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/silver-cardigan-2
> 
> Heart Scarf (Pattern is not for steeking. I don't recommend steeking, even though I did it on this project.):
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/heart-scarf-3
> 
> Matching "Heart Hat":
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/heart-hats-beanie-and-slouchy-2
> 
> Butterfly Stitch Pullover and Stocking Cap for my Grandnephew:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/bunny-hop-butterfly-stitch-baby-pullover
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/hat-for-all-ages
> 
> Stocking Hat and Scarf for Denny:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/stocking-hat
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/reversible-scarf
> 
> Raggedy Andy Hat for Denny:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/raggedy-andy-hat
> 
> Arctic Anemone Hat and Gloves for Me:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/anemone-hats-2
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/anemone-gloves
> 
> Everyday Anemone Hat and Matching Accordion Scarf for Me:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/anemone-hats
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/accordion-scarf-with-tendril-tassels
> 
> Ponytail Hat for my niece:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/ponytail-cap-free-pattern


Wow! love everything


----------



## dshorty57

MzBarnz said:


> Here's a few of my multi-color items!


Ginger is so cute!!! thats my dogs name Gin Gin for short- and that bear is so nice what yarn is that-


----------



## dshorty57

TammyK said:


> baby blanket


Beautifully done!!


----------



## LittleKid

What pattern is the blanket ? Everything is very nice. Good luck at the sale.


----------



## LittleKid

It's just beautiful - What pattern is it and is it very difficult?


----------



## mary robertson

Your picture that is below the dishcloths and before the cup cakes.Is that a baby blanket? Love the pattern would like to know how to get it. I love making baby blankets and am forever looking at pictures of them. Please get back with me on this.


----------



## lponsford

So many very nice.


----------



## maybebabydesigns

I hope this qualifies for rainbow


----------



## Thea

This is a baby blanket that I crocheted for my sister as a baby shower gift. I am busy with another one now for my friend's daughter who is expecting her baby in October.


----------



## Beebee

This is such a gorgeous jacket on an adorable child.


helenlou said:


> Couple of things done in the past.


----------



## Beebee

tinam said:


> A couple of rainbow sort of blankets, the first one i've posted recently....


Could you tell me the name of the pink, blue and white ICE yarn. They are lovely blankets. Many thanks


----------



## TammyK

maybebabydesigns said:


> I hope this qualifies for rainbow


That is stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

All the colors of the rainbow. glad everyone is still posting and sharing these beautiful projects.


----------



## hajra

Wonderful.


----------



## ohsusana

edithann said:


> Thanks Ohsusana, you made my morning! This was an easy shawl to knit. Sorry that the picture came out so large and was a little blurry. I love pins and wear them a lot, especially with my shawls. Have a wonderful day!
> Edie (EdithAnn)


Thanks Edie, happy that I made your morning! I should have asked for the pattern, especially as you said it was easy to knit. Also, what was the gorgeous yarn. It really is Stunning :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness

edithann said:


> Another Shawl


That is beautiful! Love the colors!


----------



## edithann

run4fittness said:


> That is beautiful! Love the colors!


Thank you run4fittness...


----------



## edithann

ohsusana said:


> Thanks Edie, happy that I made your morning! I should have asked for the pattern, especially as you said it was easy to knit. Also, what was the gorgeous yarn. It really is Stunning :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi, I used Litoral yarn...if you google asian trends pattern, you should be able to see it.
Edie...


----------



## ohsusana

edithann said:


> H
> 
> Hi, I used Litoral yarn...if you google asian trends pattern, you should be able to see it.
> Edie...


Thanks, I have just downloaded the pattern now. I can't wait to get started on it. Now, all I have to do is buy some yarn.......
Did you make the longer/wider version?


----------



## edithann

ohsusana said:


> Thanks, I have just downloaded the pattern now. I can't wait to get started on it. Now, all I have to do is buy some yarn.......
> Did you make the longer/wider version?


You are welcome! Made it a little longer and added the edging on..took about 2 skeins.
Happy knitting!
Edie


----------



## ohsusana

Some dishcloths


----------



## ohsusana

Lap blanket. Pattern is simply stripes from www.thebrownstitch.com
Good to use up odd balls of wool


----------



## errjan46

This is some of my colour work ....show & tell a little shrug I have knitted with a crotchet trim. Plain little knitted jumper for a 3 year old.. Crochet rug I have spent years on


----------



## dshorty57

maybebabydesigns said:


> I hope this qualifies for rainbow


That is just beautiful work-love it!!


----------



## Moisey

Colourful Snakey Snake


----------



## aliciawake

three examples of projects with variegated yarn


----------



## aliciawake

some additional variegated yarn projects


----------



## helenlou

aliciawake said:


> some additional variegated yarn projects


 What pattern is your shawl? It is lovely.


----------



## aliciawake

helenlou said:


> What pattern is your shawl? It is lovely.


It's the Treble Clef Shawl:

Fun to knit, especially with variegateds, because you're never sure how they will turn out.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/treble-clef-shawl


----------



## aliciawake

two more variegated yarn projects


----------



## aliciawake

ohsusana said:


> Some dishcloths


much too pretty for washing dishes!


----------



## janwalla

kmangal16 said:


> Ahem!!! What is housework? LOL


Ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bfralix

Love all of your work


----------



## mungie32

errjan46 said:


> This is some of my colour work ....show & tell a little shrug I have knitted with a crotchet trim. Plain little knitted jumper for a 3 year old.. Crochet rug I have spent years on


I think maybe your pics are missing? or am I missing something?


----------



## mungie32

helenlou said:


> What pattern is your shawl? It is lovely.


Also what yarn did you use? It is gorgeous. Job well done !!


----------



## aliciawake

mungie32 said:


> Also what yarn did you use? It is gorgeous. Job well done !!


Thank you. It's Lion Brand Amazing Yarn in Arcadia. I love this yarn. My next piece will be done in Mesa.


----------



## missmolly

This yarn was from Yarn Paradise and knitted up beautifully


----------



## Angelsmom1

You all do such nice work. I am just learning to do baby things. I like varigated yarns as they make each piece almost like a piece or art work. Very unique. You have given me some ideas and motivation.


----------



## ohsusana

aliciawake said:


> much too pretty for washing dishes!


Thanks aliciawake. I'm pretty new to knitting so small projects are ideal for me. Your work is stunning. I love the beautiful yarns that you have used and the lovely patterns.


----------



## kmangal16

missmolly said:


> This yarn was from Yarn Paradise and knitted up beautifully


So cute. Don't ya just love Ice Yarns. I always have to look at their Tuesday sales.


----------



## gagesmom

Here's my rainbow of newborn hats.
Have a few other variegated I have to dig out, and make up.


----------



## Angelsmom1

gagesmom, you have been busy. cute hats and nice color choices.


----------



## mary robertson

I inquired about the baby blanket. Is it knitted or crocheted? Would love the pattern if you could aim me in the right direction. 
I make baby blankets all the time but am always looking for different patterns.
Thanks


----------



## suewynn

mary robertson said:


> I inquired about the baby blanket. Is it knitted or crocheted? Would love the pattern if you could aim me in the right direction.
> I make baby blankets all the time but am always looking for different patterns.
> Thanks


The baby blanket below the washcloths but above the cupcakes is knitted and I suggest you 'PM' gagesmom to ask for the pattern.


----------



## mary robertson

Got a reply from one of the readers she signed it Sue W.
Looking for a knitted baby blanket that was posted along with some beautiful other items. Was told to pm gagesmom to ask for the pattern. Sorry I don`t know how to do that. I`m not very computer literate. Could you maybe help me?
Thanks in advance


----------



## suewynn

mary robertson said:


> Got a reply from one of the readers she signed it Sue W.
> Looking for a knitted baby blanket that was posted along with some beautiful other items. Was told to pm gagesmom to ask for the pattern. Sorry I don`t know how to do that. I`m not very computer literate. Could you maybe help me?
> Thanks in advance


Click on her name above her little picture (avatar) of the child riding a motorbike, (at any of her posts) and that will take you to her details and in blue writing you will see the words 'Send PM', click on that and it will open a page for writing your message.
Hope this helps.


----------



## gagesmom

Have just finished up a few more.


----------



## Thatbella

Love the variegated projects - especially "missmolly's" apricot set.

Amazing how we can all knit the same thing - change the yarn and it takes on a whole new look.

The shawls and socks - the whole lot is just terrific.


----------



## Silver Threads

Oh my that was fabulous. :thumbup: 

I am sorry to see the end, yep I reckon we all like rainbow / variegated yarn.


----------



## gagesmom

All of the newborn and preemie hats I have made this week so far.

I am using up the left over balls of yarn from past projects. I have a goal of 100 hats. I would like to donate them to our local hospital and to the hospital where Gage was born.


----------



## Moisey

Hi, I have been enjoying all the variegated colours and only found one of mine which I posted of booties & bonnet (from a modern type pattern made three years ago). I have others I have to extract from my files yet, but DH & I have both had severe back pain & neck pain for me, as well lately, as well as having some installation guys in & out of the house as we try to repair our old house built in 1926. I had to give up crocheting for two whole days while being medicated & having a CAT SCAN etc & was showing "withdrawal" symptoms so made myself push through the pain barrier & made this little variegated pinafore in Moda Vera Beetle 50% cotton & 50% acrylic, which I had on hand. This is a free Bernat pattern but using Bernat Mosaic 44609 Optimistic (not available to me, & not sure what type of yarn that is) if someone can advise me it would be appreciated as my measurements have come out larger than they should be. I have a great- niece who is in another State & unavailable for fittings. She will be 18 months in our summertime but may have to just grow into it, and I know they grow up fast. I made a little matching beret, partly using a pattern but using the same treble (u.s.DC) stitch to match. Here's hoping it will be OK for a gift for her. (PS My DH is my official photographer & gave the photo the name without me being aware of it). Enjoy!
Moisey


----------



## Moisey

Its OK, DH called it a multi-coloured skirt but that didn't show up, so all is well.


----------



## Shlamassl

I so enjoy looking at all the wonderful things KP members create. Here is mine I made 7 month ago for the twins to keep them warm and they are still fitting now just.


----------



## Moisey

Hi Daggy (what a name) can you please tell me what ages the twins are in the photo & the length of their dress from the yoke down? I am sure my dress is too big for our neice.
Much appreciated.
Moisey


----------



## Shlamassl

Moisey said:


> Hi Daggy (what a name) can you please tell me what ages the twins are in the photo & the length of their dress from the yoke down? I am sure my dress is too big for our neice.
> Much appreciated.
> Moisey


Hi Moisey hope the name means nothing bad....was the nick my best friend at school gave me....
The twins were 11 month in the photo and you're in luck, one of the few measurements I actually wrote down. The raglan length is 8 cm and the skirt part from armpit to hem is 25 cm. 
I remember your town well, stopped over once for a few days on my way home after visiting my grandsons in Sydney. My lasting memories are the dolphins swimming along side the boat going down to Freemantle and the tap water....amazing. The guesthouse we stayed in had a sunken bath which I was going to enjoy. Put my usually amount of bath soap in and then spent half an hour frantically scooping ever increasing amounts of froth in the basin, toilet etc. Your water is so so soft. My hair normally corse and dry was like silk. I wish I could have bottled it to take home.

Sorry gagemom...I stop rambling now, sorry for hijacking your thread!


----------



## Shlamassl

Found some more variegated. More often then not I forget to take pics of the stuff I do.


----------



## Moisey

Thanks a lot. The yoke on mine measures 5cm & the length from bottom of yoke to the bottom is 38cm. Our great-niece just turned one years old on 22nd June & will be 18 mths by the time we have our December hot days of summer, so I'm hoping she grows the 13cm difference in our hems so it looks alright, otherwise it will be a ball-room dress! It looks like I am ahead for Xmas already. I'm not really behind in a birthday present as I made a little red, white, & blue "Sailor Girl" frock & mailed it to her some time before her birthday, but I have yet to see a photo of her wearing it as probably too cold here at present. Now as for that nick-name of yours. People in Australia often say "He or she is a real dag" but more as a term of endearment, if they do or say something rather unusual. However, in Aussie a "dag" is actually something not very nice which hangs from the back of a sheep's bottom area & is left stuck in bits of its wool. Use your imagination here.
Maybe, after reading this, knitters & crocheters from around the world will have a new saying, like, "Yikes, I've got a dag stuck in my wool! Just joking. Thanks again for your help & your knitting work is beautiful & the twins are lovely. You are a lucky lady. By the way, our tapwater is usually regarded as being too harsh. Some top wine-tasters
had a water-tasting competition some years and Tasmania had the softest, sweetest water, & I'm sure it was South Australia which had the harshest water & we were somewhere in between. By the way, when we see news or documentaries or watch "Escape To The Country", old episodes, we always remark on how clean & white your sheep are as ours get quite browny-red in our red dusty outback. The ones in New Zealand are also very clean, & it must make it far easier to clean the wool ready for spinning & dying for we craft ladies.
Glad you enjoyed Perth & Fremantle. Come again one day.
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## Shlamassl

Right will see if I can get my name changed!!


----------



## Moisey

Oh dear, hope I haven't upset you. Just telling the truth.
Moisey


----------



## Shlamassl

Of course you haven't upset me. Every name I can think of is already taken, maybe I ought to ask KP member to come up with one!


----------



## gagesmom

Latest hats for donation box


----------



## gagesmom

Miss Thing Bib from Ravelry


----------



## Silver Threads

Love your bibs and hats Gagesmon, variegated yarn is certainly interesting isn't it. I never get bored knitting with it.


----------



## Knitforfun

Miss Mollie, your baby layettes are spectacular! Love the patterns, color choices and professional level knitting skills. Lovely.


----------



## rujam

Adding to the rainbow theme, some rainbow babies for the Christmas Child appeal.


----------



## MrsO

rujam said:


> Adding to the rainbow theme, some rainbow babies for the Christmas Child appeal.


These are so cute!


----------



## gagesmom

Rujam those rainbow babies are the sweetest :thumbup:


----------



## mamapr80

Made this for a very good friend celebrating 5 years Cancer Free!


----------



## gagesmom

I would say it is fantastic that your friend is cancer free. But you are the angel for making that wingspan for her.


mamapr80 said:


> Made this for a very good friend celebrating 5 years Cancer Free!


 :thumbup:


----------



## mamapr80

gagesmom said:


> I would say it is fantastic that your friend is cancer free. But you are the angel for making that wingspan for her.
> 
> :thumbup:


Annnnnnd now I'm crying...I made it through the whole project and presentation dry-eyed. 
Thank you. Sincerely, thank you for saying that.


----------



## gagesmom

No problem ;-) ;-)


----------



## oddus9

Good Morning,

What beautiful work you do!!!!

I just love your cupcake hats.

Once again, GREAT JOB!!!!

Tracey


----------



## Knitforfun

F = Fun
A = Adoreable
N = Neat
T = Teriffic
A = Adoreable (mucho)
S = Stupendous
T = Too cute
I = I love those little peeps.
C = Cutest ever


----------



## Knitforfun

This was meant for rajan. Look at Fantastic, Rajan.


----------



## gagesmom

My first set of these slippers


----------



## i knit

i just love each & every one what beautiful work you all have done & the colors all so pretty!


----------



## ohsusana

gagesmom said:


> My first set of these slippers


Lovely slippers. Like your choice of yarn.


----------



## gagesmom

Been making some dish cloths for a bit of a break from stuff for craft shows.


----------



## ohsusana

gagesmom said:


> Been making some dish cloths for a bit of a break from stuff for craft shows.


Love your hearts and the colours you have used.


----------



## rujam

They're very pretty.


----------



## gagesmom

More variegated heart cloths


----------



## starrz-delight

i have a few things to show as well


----------



## gagesmom

Your baby sweater is so cute.


rtk1219 said:


> i have a few things to show as well


----------



## gagesmom

A few more


----------



## 44gram

beanscene said:


> A little ruffle top


This is adorable. Is this an Elena Nodel pattern? I just bought yarn to make this for my GGD. Hope mine turns out as lovely as yours.


----------



## Moisey

Some colourful gifts for my Grand-daughter, Amelia.


----------



## ohsusana

Lucky Amelia. I love all the beautiful and bright colours. The bag is adorable . You are a very nice grandma.


----------



## rujam

Amelia is a lucky little girl.


----------



## Moisey

Thank-you. I just made these up as I went along, but I normally use patterns where they look appealing to me.


----------



## wooniemac

As always Moisey beautiful work and lovely crazy colors


----------



## gagesmom

Only 1 more to go after this..


----------



## Augustgran

rainbow is my favourite


----------



## gagesmom

Okay it's the last one. lol. (for now)


----------



## Toni65

Absolutely Beautiful work, everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom

Thank all of you for continuing to post and continuing to look. :thumbup:


----------



## suewynn

My latest blanket a reversible ripple Jacob's Ladder crocheted blanket


----------



## suewynn

Crocheted cowls and knitted fingerless gloves


----------



## Toni65

OH!!!! Suewynn, I LOVE your blanket! Beautifully worked and so very puuuurrr-fect(lol)! Love all your work. Simply Fantastic. I can only hope my aphgan comes out as beautiful as yours. I have The plant " Jacobs Latter, it is beautiful as well. Do you happen to have the pattern or link to it? I would be ever so grateful!!!
Sincerly, Toni


----------



## suewynn

Toni65 said:


> OH!!!! Suewynn, I LOVE your blanket! Beautifully worked and so very puuuurrr-fect(lol)! Love all your work. Simply Fantastic. I can only hope my aphgan comes out as beautiful as yours. I have The plant " Jacobs Latter, it is beautiful as well. Do you happen to have the pattern or link to it? I would be ever so grateful!!!
> Sincerly, Toni


Here it is, I made mine reversible by drawing up the loops on alternate sides
.
http://blogs.thetucker.com/knit/2012/03/06/jacobs-ladder-ripple-afghan/

Here's more

http://alottastitches.wordpress.com/2012/11/23/climbing-jacobs-ladders-and-what-happened-after/


----------



## Mary Diaz

Nikolai @ Ravelry :thumbup:


----------



## Toni65

Thank you! So much Suewynn! Just bought the yarn for the blanket..


----------



## Toni65

Beautiful work! Mary Diaz, your shaw is beautiful.


----------



## gagesmom

I had the yarn was just waiting for the right pattern. Here it is....
Just started last night.

Bernat Mosaics...Psychedelic colorway


----------



## suewynn

Lovely work with gorgeous yarn, well done.


----------



## Mary Diaz

Chevron stripes hat link: 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chevron-stripes-hat-2


----------



## rujam

Very smart and colourful.


----------



## gagesmom

Scarf is finished and another the same is nearing completion. I am taking the first one to work tomorrow as a gift for a friend I work with. She has gone back to school and I am very proud of her. She is always wearing all black. I thought this might give her some color.


----------



## hgayle

gagesmom said:


> All of the newborn and preemie hats I have made this week so far.
> 
> I am using up the left over balls of yarn from past projects. I have a goal of 100 hats. I would like to donate them to our local hospital and to the hospital where Gage was born.


So . . . Do you ever sleep?


----------



## ohsusana

gagesmom said:


> Scarf is finished and another the same is nearing completion. I am taking the first one to work tomorrow as a gift for a friend I work with. She has gone back to school and I am very proud of her. She is always wearing all black. I thought this might give her some color.


Beautiful scarf, I love the colours of the yarn and the delicate pattern.
I'm sure your friend will love it, she is very lucky to have a friend like you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Moisey

We all used to wear various colours to work for many years,
and then somehow, whether it was for uniformity or wearing things that didn't appear to need laundering so much, everyone began wearing black. Everyone in the city seemed to be wearing black, and so your scarf gives back a bit of colour which we all need in our lives these days and I'm all for it. The variegated yarns are helping us to achieve this
without so many joins having to be made in our projects.
Long live colour!
Moisey


----------



## realsilvergirl

This is called blacklight....so ugly i love it!


----------



## ohsusana

realsilvergirl said:


> This is called blacklight....so ugly i love it!


I love it too, it's so vibrant and you would never get bored with it. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

I am in love with it to. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Not to often . LOL


hgayle said:


> So . . . Do you ever sleep?


----------



## suewynn

Here's a little elephant I just finished.
Pattern source is
http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crochet/meimei-free-baby-elephant-crochet-pattern/


----------



## ohsusana

suewynn said:


> Here's a little elephant I just finished.
> Pattern source is
> http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crochet/meimei-free-baby-elephant-crochet-pattern/


I love your little elephant, a real sweetheart


----------



## suewynn

ohsusana said:


> I love your little elephant, a real sweetheart


Thanks


----------



## gagesmom

Latest knits....


----------



## gagesmom

More....


----------



## Moisey

Lovely to see this thread still going. I must take some photos & join in again further down the track.
Moisey


----------



## Suo

Naneast said:


> My rainbow!!


Naneast, all of these items are just great. Where did you get the pattern for the sweater? I absolutely love it!


----------



## gagesmom

Glad to see that we are still going with it too. I figured with all my Christmas knitting I definately had more stuff to post on the show me threads I started.

Can't wait to see all the pics people will post. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kmangal16

gagesmom said:


> Glad to see that we are still going with it too. I figured with all my Christmas knitting I definately had more stuff to post on the show me threads I started.
> 
> Can't wait to see all the pics people will post. :thumbup: :thumbup:


This is a blanket that I'm knitting with run4fittness's stitch.


----------



## gagesmom

I love the color combo and it looks like it will be warm and snuggly.


kmangal16 said:


> This is a blanket that I'm knitting with run4fittness's stitch.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Vole61

missmolly said:


> I am loving all these photos :thumbup:
> You seem to have much nicer variegated yarn in the US than in the UK! ;-)


Variegate wool is my favourite and I totally agree with Tracy above


----------



## Suo

Here is my take on a variegated yarn mix. I love bright colors and had lots of some Cherry Tree Hill sock yarn. Just have the one sleeve to finish and then ends to weave in. Can't wait to wear it!


----------



## edithann

Some more...


----------



## gagesmom

some more


----------



## patmastel

varigated? here we go!


----------



## micawber

Suo said:


> Here is my take on a variegated yarn mix. I love bright colors and had lots of some Cherry Tree Hill sock yarn. Just have the one sleeve to finish and then ends to weave in. Can't wait to wear it!


Love everything about your sweater, beautiful!


----------



## patmastel

here are some sweater sets


----------



## oddus9

Good Morning,

I can't get over all the beautiful work you do.

GREAT JOB!!! Tracey


----------



## Mary Diaz




----------



## gagesmom

Made these up last night, only 22 more to make for my son's class for Easter.


----------



## gagesmom

okay I have 11 done and 14 left to make for my sons class.

each one will hold a Cadbury Easter creme egg.


----------



## gagesmom

gagesmom said:


> okay I have 11 done and 14 left to make for my sons class.
> 
> each one will hold a Cadbury Easter creme egg.


I have now completed 20 of these bunny baskets. I need to make 5 more.


----------



## gagesmom

Made these 2 on the weekend


----------



## gagesmom

This is the 3rd one. I have another on the needles and half way done.


----------



## Dabs1971

Beautiful work! I love colourful yarns!


----------



## kmangal16

Made and posted these a while ago.


----------



## gagesmom

kmangal16 said:


> Made and posted these a while ago.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

made this one today. (#7 and the 8th is on the needles)


----------



## Designer1234

I don't use much variegated yarn but do a lot of 'many colored work. Here are some:


----------



## gagesmom

Awesome work Shirley :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

gagesmom said:


> Awesome work Shirley :thumbup:


Thanks Mel - You are a wonderful knitter so I appreciate your comment.


----------



## Moisey

Absolutely beautiful work! I only crochet these days but love the use of the soft grey with the burst of colour in both the cardigan & the bag. As for the afghan, it looks very finely knitted to me. Was this done by hand, as it looks like it was machine knitted. It is so perfect in every way, and the smaller cardigan is lovely too. I'm starting to think about using softer backgrounds with colour bursts now and that bag is drawing me in as a future project, but must finish off my current projects first. Thank-you for showing us your rainbow colours.
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## Designer1234

Moisey said:


> Absolutely beautiful work! I only crochet these days but love the use of the soft grey with the burst of colour in both the cardigan & the bag. As for the afghan, it looks very finely knitted to me. Was this done by hand, as it looks like it was machine knitted. It is so perfect in every way, and the smaller cardigan is lovely too. I'm starting to think about using softer backgrounds with colour bursts now and that bag is drawing me in as a future project, but must finish off my current projects first. Thank-you for showing us your rainbow colours.
> Cheers
> Moisey


Thanks -- the cardigan and the top sweater with the white sleeves are knitted, the bag and afghan are crochet. All are my own designs - the stash buster bag was made in the Workshop 
Stashbuster bags. The top jacket is my coat of many colors and the bottom one is my stashbuster cardigan (see my avatar)


----------



## gagesmom

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Mel - You are a wonderful knitter so I appreciate your comment.


Awwww shucks Shirley


----------



## gagesmom

Ok here is #12


----------



## TammyK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-261424-1.html


----------



## ohsusana

Hey TammyK, I love those fingerless gloves. Great pattern and colours.


----------



## gagesmom

here is #23


----------



## Mary Diaz

C2C BB


----------



## oddus9

Good Evening,

WOW!!! That is beautiful.

Tracey


----------



## TammyK

Another pair.  http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-267223-1.html


----------



## oddus9

Hi,

Great colours. Nice job!!

Tracey


----------



## gagesmom

Here is #24


----------



## Bobbie K

These are all beautiful.


----------



## gagesmom

So I know it is not variegated but it is colorful...

Jayne Cobb hat by Carissa Browning on Ravelry.


----------



## Shantall

hello,,,,the peach kit...hat,dress pants and booties....what's the stitch u used for the dress pants (the pants) wowowowow...I love all your knittings.


----------



## Tammy

Wow you all inspire me to keep going everything is just beautiful  enjoy your day...


----------



## joisamermaid

I could fill pages , here are a few


----------



## Moisey

Beautiful work. You are indeed very talented in many forms
of crafting. Because I mainly crochet I am attracted to 
your crochet work, which is way above my current level, but
I will keep on trying out new patterns. Keep it up!
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## oddus9

Good Morning,

You are really a walking talent!!!!

You use such nice colours and beautiful patterns.

I love seeing what you are going to come up with next.

Have a great day. Tracey


----------



## RosD

gagesmom said:


> Thank all of you for continuing to post and continuing to look. :thumbup:


Thank you, I love these posts that you have started up. Beautiful work everyone💞


----------



## RosD

A few things


----------



## Tashi

Love colour, here s one cheery garment that is an outstanding winner for my DGD


----------



## Tashi

What a great question, well here it goes... Not showing off just rejoicing at being able to make and give bright things.


----------



## RosD

Another one


----------



## Tashi

Did you ask for rainbows?

This is by far the most difficult project I am ever likely to do. Took months but is so well loved even after two years of play.


----------



## RosD

Tashi said:


> Did you ask for rainbows?
> 
> This is by far the most difficult project I am ever likely to do. Took months but is so well loved even after two years of play.


Magnificent!!!💞 beautiful work of art 💞


----------



## Tashi

TammyK said:


> Another pair.  http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-267223-1.html


Gorgeous , you have inspired me to try this technique.


----------



## Tashi

RosD said:


> Magnificent!!!💞 beautiful work of art 💞


Hi I am also from Perth. Thanks for your comment


----------



## Tashi

patmastel said:


> here are some sweater sets


Love love the sets. Extremely cute and artistically thought out and knitted. Lovely


----------



## RosD

Tashi said:


> Hi I am also from Perth. Thanks for your comment


Hi Tashi, you're welcome, I love all of your work 💞


----------



## NellieKnitter

Color is such a wonderful gift and brings so much joy in our lives. We should thank God everyday for our sight! Beautiful work! Thanks for your posts!


----------



## pinkroses

Just a little dish cloth variegated... Bee Hive pattern : )


----------



## brain56

kmangal16 said:


> Made and posted these a while ago.


What is the variegated pastel yarn; and pattern used, for the scarf in the first picture in your post on Page 18?


----------



## gagesmom

I love rainbows and variegated yarn. All of your photos are awesome. I am so happy that this thread is still going. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TammyK

Tashi said:


> Did you ask for rainbows?
> 
> This is by far the most difficult project I am ever likely to do. Took months but is so well loved even after two years of play.


Wow! I love this! A feast for the eyes! What yarn did you use?


----------



## Mary Diaz




----------



## Mary Diaz

From scrap


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD

They are all darling!


----------



## TammyK

Started 3 1/2 years ago. Buried under a pile of stash 2 1/2 years ago. Finished last week.  http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295327-1.html


----------



## RosD

TammyK said:


> Started 3 1/2 years ago. Buried under a pile of stash 2 1/2 years ago. Finished last week.  http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295327-1.html


Beautiful, well worth the wait 💞


----------



## TammyK

Made from an assortment of mis-matched dye lots of variegated yarn with buffers of solids between the dye lots so it wouldn't be so obvious that they really didn't match... :lol: 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295736-1.html


----------



## RosD

TammyK said:


> Made from an assortment of mis-matched dye lots of variegated yarn with buffers of solids between the dye lots so it wouldn't be so obvious that they really didn't match... :lol:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295736-1.html


Gorgeous 💞


----------



## TammyK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291183-1.html


----------



## Farmwoman

Gagesmom- Your knitted items are all lovely. Loved all of them, esp. the baby blanket, the bows, and the adorable cupcake hats. 
I'm sure many children will be snug and warm this Winter, thanks to you! Thanks for sharing! Good luck at the craft sales! : )


----------



## oddus9

Good Morning,

You do such BEAUTIFUL work!!!!

Have a great day.

Tracey


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> I love this idea of the specific color pics!! Everyone's items are fantastic! Thank you sharing!!!


Haha. It had to be , what else would a perfect family wear???? I love your precious Bear too. Now you've given me an idea!!!! Love your work, Donna. You're a very special lady.
I just had to show my variegated Poppet clothes and of course Miss Cassandra.


----------



## chris kelly

Tashi said:


> Did you ask for rainbows?
> 
> This is by far the most difficult project I am ever likely to do. Took months but is so well loved even after two years of play.


WOW! WOW! WOW! I love it. I wouldn't know where to start, you are an amazing lady.


----------



## chris kelly

I adore all these photos. Especially the baby and children's clothes. The variegated yarn is invented for children and household items. Lovely work from all of you.


----------



## oldie65

knitwit549 said:


> I like verigated yarns, here's mine


I LOVE that blanket. Was there a pattern? It is gorgeous


----------



## Aisles

I adore variegated yarns


----------



## RosD

Aisles said:


> I adore variegated yarns


Gorgeous 💞


----------



## Mary Diaz

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miss-sadies-scarflette


----------



## Mary Diaz

TammyK said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291183-1.html


Lovely mitts :thumbup:


----------



## raelkcol

It was fun looking at all the beautiful items everyone made using variegated yarn. Great job to all of you.


----------



## Mary Diaz

stained glass cowls


----------



## RosD

A doll's blanket for my sister's granddaughter &#128158;


----------



## MrsO

Great thread! Variegated yarns are my favorites.


----------



## Mary Diaz

MrsO said:


> Great thread! Variegated yarns are my favorites.


Grreat work!!! Grreat colors!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TammyK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306738-1.html









http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306739-1.html









http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306740-1.html









http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306741-1.html









http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306743-1.html









http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306745-1.html


----------



## senior knitter

You r busy. Nice work.


----------



## Moisey

Just a few of the many crochet projects completed over the past
two years. This is what has kept me going while DH & I have gone
through many health issues including losing our long-term friend to
cancer in August. Crochet work is something I can always pick up & concentrate on when I need to focus my attention elsewhere.
I will show more every now & then.
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## Tashi

TammyK said:


> Made from an assortment of mis-matched dye lots of variegated yarn with buffers of solids between the dye lots so it wouldn't be so obvious that they really didn't match... :lol:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295736-1.html


That is soooooooo lovely a really nice balance between pattern and colours.


----------



## Tashi

TammyK said:


> Made from an assortment of mis-matched dye lots of variegated yarn with buffers of solids between the dye lots so it wouldn't be so obvious that they really didn't match... :lol:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295736-1.html


That is soooooooo lovely a really nice balance between pattern and colours.


----------



## Ashenlachie

Vortex shawl that grew into a throw


----------



## Nanny Mon

Ashenlachie said:


> Vortex shawl that grew into a throw


This is fabulous .... it deserves it's own post, as it is getting lost in here.

As do all the other recent posts, this is quite an old post.

We need to start a new one.


----------



## TammyK

Baby Socks


----------



## kmangal16

This is a little jacket that my sister recently made.


----------



## Moisey

That's lovely! Is that what they call a "fun fur"?
The colours contrast nicely with the plain background.
Very unusual & the coloured buttons are just right.
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## kmangal16

Moisey said:


> That's lovely! Is that what they call a "fun fur"?
> The colours contrast nicely with the plain background.
> Very unusual & the coloured buttons are just right.
> Cheers
> Moisey


Thank you Moisey. It is a fun fur and ribbon type yarn called Frenzy, by Sirdar.


----------



## TammyK

Baby set: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325424-1.html
Socks: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327514-1.html and http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325082-1.html


----------



## Mary Diaz




----------



## Nanny Mon

Toddler's hat


----------



## gagesmom

Somewhere over the rainbow. Sorry I couldn't resist. I am over the moon about the fact that this thread is still going. I love to see what all the crafty folk here make. 2 thumbs up and keep posting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

I couldn't stop after one.... lol


----------



## gagesmom

Made 2 t shirt yarn purses


----------



## gagesmom

Shawl


----------



## Knitforfun

Miss Molly, I adore the little peach and white romper set! Your knitting skills are so professional looking.


----------



## Mary Diaz

Sunny day shawl


----------



## gagesmom

Just finished this crib size blanket. Feather and fan.


----------



## Mirror

missmolly said:


> Such beautiful colours in all your variegated projects :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Here are a couple of mine


Pink white very nice , any information for pattern.


----------



## gagesmom

Made this little hat to match the baby blanket


----------



## gagesmom

Frilly knit scarf 
Red Heart Boutique Sashay
colorway..1934 Rumba


----------



## Mary Diaz




----------



## kmangal16

Recent Rainbows


----------



## suewynn

kmangal16 said:


> Recent Rainbows


Lovely knitting, thanks for posting.
Do you have a link for the pattern of the blue variegated jacket please, it's lovely.
Thanks.


----------



## gagesmom

Kmangal&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## kmangal16

suewynn said:


> Lovely knitting, thanks for posting.
> Do you have a link for the pattern of the blue variegated jacket please, it's lovely.
> Thanks.


Hi, thank you. The jacket is actually shown on the pattern in a solid colour, but I thought I would experiment with variegated yarn. I quite liked how it turned out. I've attached a picture of the solid colour one that I also made.

The pattern is available on Ravelry, here is the link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-angel-top---p057

Sheila


----------



## suewynn

kmangal16 said:


> The pattern is available on Ravelry, here is the link:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-angel-top---p057
> Sheila


Thank you Sheila


----------



## RosD

kmangal16 said:


> Recent Rainbows


Beautiful work!!! 💞 Ros


----------



## gagesmom

Ribbon yarn scarves.


----------



## gagesmom

Knitted and braided headband


----------



## Mamainastitch

I love using variegated yarns as well. Lovely projects everyone!


----------



## gagesmom

Just finished the purple one today. Will be gifted to my friend for hee by tomorrow. She loves purple.


----------



## kmangal16

And another rainbow.


----------



## suewynn

kmangal16 said:


> And another rainbow.


Quite beautiful.


----------



## gagesmom

Another newborn hat


----------



## gagesmom

Preemie Christmas hat


----------



## edithann

So many beautiful items. Some more of mine...


----------



## gagesmom

Another one


----------



## gagesmom

Finished this preemie hat tonight.


----------



## gagesmom

Last one tonight


----------



## gagesmom

Not a huge fan of boucle but it is cute and warm.


----------



## gagesmom

Adorable


----------



## gagesmom

3rd one today


----------



## RosD

I love everyone's gorgeous work. &#128158;


----------



## gagesmom

Barbie dress


----------



## Mirror

kmangal16 said:


> Recent Rainbows


Can you give info for baby cardigan.


----------



## aknitter

Oh my you have been so busy! One day I'm going to just knit and do nothing else. Beautiful work indeed.


----------



## gagesmom

One of my favorite songs is Somewhere over the rainbow from Wizard of Oz. So I was more then excited to start this thread. So pleased that you keep posting your projects here. Now everyone can enjoy them &#9786;


----------



## gagesmom

Barbie dress


----------



## plasm27cas

Do you have a pattern


----------



## gagesmom

So cuye


----------



## gagesmom

Newborn with blues greens and purples.
Preemie with reds, pinks, peach and yellow.


----------



## galaxycraft

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kmangal16

Another little hat.


----------



## gagesmom

Meadow sweet baby dress turned into a baby sweater and a hat to with it


----------



## gagesmom

Some stuff I have made recently....


----------



## gagesmom

Made my SIL more fishy dishies. 
Sorry no pattern I made it up as I went along.


----------



## kmangal16

Another rainbow.


----------



## Granny41

ohsusana said:


> This is a little set I recently made. I am going to make some matching bootees next.


Where, oh, where did you find the Bernat Mosiac? Loved knitting with it but it was discontinued 2 or 3 years ago. I did get some from Marilyngf. Actually, my google search for the yarn lead me to Knitting Paradise. 
All of the articles that you have pictured are lovely and are a virtual rainbow.


----------



## Cdambro

Love seeing everyone's colors. Beautiful!


----------



## gagesmom

Another 2 done today


----------



## gagesmom

Little Kinzie Romper by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 

Cast on this afternoon. Cast off tonight.
add buttons tomorrow.


----------



## gagesmom

0-3 mth for both hat and top 

Kinzie Baby Hat and Kinzie Baby Top 
Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## gagesmom

HOTN Jack and Jill baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 
Matching hat almost done.


----------



## gagesmom

Ruffled Rosie by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 3 mth size 
Also hat mitts and booties by Marianna as well.
☺☺☺


----------



## gagesmom

Hideaway nappy cover by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size


----------



## RosD

Another PIPPI BY Marianna Mel. ????


----------



## Bonnie7591

RosD said:


> Another PIPPI BY Marianna Mel. ????


That's really pretty, Ros. You sure make them fast.


----------



## RosD

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's really pretty, Ros. You sure make them fast.


Thank you Bonnie, they are a quick knit and I love knitting them. ???? Ros


----------



## Mevbb

Adorable. What yarn is that?


----------



## RosD

Mevbb said:


> Adorable. What yarn is that?


Thank you Mevbb. It is Nako Baby Marvel Petit. ????


----------



## Mevbb

RosD said:


> Thank you Mevbb. It is Nako Baby Marvel Petit. ????


Just love it.


----------



## RosD

Mevbb said:


> Just love it.


Thank you so much Mevbb. I'm knitting a blue one now of the same yarn. ???? Ros


----------



## TammyK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431418-1.html


----------



## TammyK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431748-1.html


----------



## gagesmom

Jasmine baby jacket and hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## Top Tier Knits

I'm sure this qualifies as rainbow colors : )

Geraldine


----------



## gagesmom

Top Tier Knits said:


> I'm sure this qualifies as rainbow colors : )
> 
> Geraldine


Absolutely ☺☺☺


----------



## gagesmom

Lilac blossom baby dress by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


----------



## Top Tier Knits

gagesmom said:


> Absolutely âºâºâº


Thank you gagesmom. I saw that you plan to make a Wingspan using Bernat Mosaic yarn you showed. Here is mine using that yarn. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-398965-1.html

I look forward to seeing your rainbow Wingspan! Geraldine


----------



## gagesmom

Top Tier Knits said:


> Thank you gagesmom. I saw that you plan to make a Wingspan using Bernat Mosaic yarn you showed. Here is mine using that yarn. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-398965-1.html
> 
> I look forward to seeing your rainbow Wingspan! Geraldine


????????????????????????????????


----------



## mombr4

I just went through the 27 pages of this post, what beautiful work from all of those who posted pictures. Love seeing the many creations so many make.

Thanks for sharing all of your projects.


----------



## kmangal16

Azel Pullover and Brielle Hat made for my daughter.


----------



## Designer1234

real interesting color play! did you separate the yarn and start it in another place. Very nice!


----------



## Designer1234

Naneast said:


> My rainbow!!


Nan! you are still doing the most wonderful colors and our knitting is outstanding! I enjoyed
knitting with you on the workshops. Your work is very very beautiful.

I would love to see you post all your work including the things you made quite awhile ago.


----------



## Designer1234

gagesmom said:


> I will admit I do like the variegated yarns too...


***********wow!!!!!**********
you are still knitting up a storm! beautfiful work Mel. I hope you are feeling better. I love all your work. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

I usually included variegated colors in my sweaters. I love color as do all those who are posting here. Wonderful work by everyone!

This is a great topic!


----------



## Designer1234

RosD said:


> Another PIPPI BY Marianna Mel. ????


That yarn works up so beautifully. I understand they have discontinued it which is a shame. I Hope I am incorrect.

I love the way the flowers just appear! great job!


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> real interesting color play! did you separate the yarn and start it in another place. Very nice! was this a skein of variegated or did you use a cake? you did a great job on it. Congratulations!


----------



## Designer1234

edithann said:


> So many beautiful items. Some more of mine...


I just love your colorwork. They are all wonderful. Like your shawls and the cowl especially.


----------



## Designer1234

More color knitting and crochet. 

I LOVE color!


----------



## mombr4

Designer1234 said:


> I usually included variegated colors in my sweaters. I love color as do all those who are posting here. Wonderful work by everyone!
> 
> This is a great topic!


WOW your sweaters are beautiful, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Azzara

I just went through most of the 28 pages of this post. 
Beautiful!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Designer1234

mombr4 said:


> WOW your sweaters are beautiful, thanks for sharing with us.


Thankyou- I appreciate it!


----------



## gagesmom

Hello Shirley so great to see you and all these beautiful projects ☺☺????


Just finished the Lilac blossom baby hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 3 mth size it will go with the dress of the same name and u will make the booties to go with it.????


----------



## gagesmom

Designer1234 said:


> ***********wow!!!!!**********
> you are still knitting up a storm! beautfiful work Mel. I hope you are feeling better. I love all your work. Shirley


Thank you Shirley and I love all your work too❤


----------



## gagesmom

And now the booties to go with the set.

Lilac blossom baby booties


----------



## RosD

Another Cabled tunic. ????


----------



## TammyK

http://ravel.me/takdpm/1h3


----------



## Nanamel14

rujam said:


> Boy o boy, you have been busy. Lovely work. I too like variegated yarns.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kmangal16

My Christmas gift to myself.


----------



## TammyK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-457377-1.html


----------



## gagesmom

Gentle breeze baby hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size


----------



## gagesmom

Finished the matching jacket. 

Gentle breeze baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.


----------



## kmangal16

gagesmom said:


> Finished the matching jacket.
> 
> Gentle breeze baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.


Sweet little jacket. Lovely colours.


----------



## kmangal16

Here's a little Marianna jacket and hat I recently made for our new great-granddaughter.


----------



## Cyber Granny

All beautiful variegated yarn items, I am a big fan of variegated yarn.


----------



## gagesmom

Billie premature baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## Cyber Granny

gagesmom said:


> Billie premature baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


Oh thats a cute one, I havnt tried that pattern yet, your is lovely.


----------



## Cyber Granny

my contribution


----------



## gagesmom

Another Marianna set


----------



## gagesmom

And another


----------



## gagesmom

Yet another


----------



## gagesmom

Angus baby hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## TammyK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-465821-1.html


----------



## Cyber Granny

Gosh so many people have been busy, loving all the variegated yarn, if I had a choice (I suppose I have) I would only use variegated yarn.


----------



## pinkroses

Dishcloth


----------



## kimmyz

Beautiful socks and extra credit for the color matching!


----------



## gagesmom

For my friends little girls


----------



## gagesmom

Christmas gifts 2019


----------



## gagesmom

More Christmas gifts 2019


----------

